# Alpencross OHNE Gepäcktransport und Begleitfahrzeug?



## ZARR (14. Dezember 2012)

Suche Anbieter oder Guides, die einen Alpencross machen aber ohne Begleitfahrzeuge und Gepäcktransport. Klassische Routen von D bis zum Gardasee. Level 3.

Würde gerne mit einer Gruppe fahren und in reservierten Hütten übernachten. Gerne auch mit Guide, der die Strecke gut kennt und evtl. Alternativen in Petto hat, falls das Wetter schlecht ist. 

Gibt es Anbieter, die nur die Guide und Orga stellen? 

Danke für Infos oder Links, ich habe nix gefunden...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2012)

Auf jeden Fall mal der DAV. Serac Joe hatte früher auch die Touren ohne Weicheinummer, wie das jetzt ist, weiß ich nicht. Der Trend geht ja eher in Richtung all-inclusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Dezember 2012)

Weiss net ob de was findest,guck einfach mal!!!
Alpencross: www.alpencross.ch

Alpenevent: www.alpenevent.de

ALPS Biketours: www.go-alps.de

ALPS Tours: www.alpstours.net

Baumeler Reisen: www.baumeler.ch

Bike Alpin: www.bikealpin.de

Bike-Explorer Dtld: www.bike-explorer.de

Bike-Explorer Schweiz: www.bike-explorer.ch

Bike-n-ride: www.bike-n-ride.de

Bitou: www.bitou.de

DAV Summit Club: www.dav-summit-club.de

Different Sights: www.differentsights.de

Fahrtwind: www.mtb-fahrtwind.de

Go crazy: www.go-crazy.de

Hirschsprung: www.hirsch-sprung.com

Joko: www.joko-mtbtours.de

Serac Joe: www.seracjoe.de

Transalptours: www.transalptours.de

Ulpbike: www.ulpbike.de

2Radfreun.de: www.2radfreun.de


----------



## ZARR (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Links und Hinweise. 

Aber ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon die Finger wund gegoogelt. War irgendwie auf dem Weg nichts zu finden. 

Möchte halt nicht unbedingt 1000 Euro für ne Tour ausgeben, wo ich im 3 Sterne Hotel abhänge und mir vom Veranstalter der Trolli aufs Zimmer gelegt wird. 

Also, sachdienliche Hinweise mit direktem Link wären super...


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> Danke für die Links und Hinweise.
> 
> Aber ich habe mir im Vorfeld schon die Finger wund gegoogelt. War irgendwie auf dem Weg nichts zu finden.
> 
> ...



Als sachdienlicher Hinweis kann ich dir folgende Tipps geben:

1.) Dein Gedanke ohne Gepäckservice gefällt mir sehr gut, das ist ein guter Gedanke für den Umweltschutz und keine unnötigen Autofahrten.

2.)3 oder 4 Hotels kann ich bestens empfehlen, da die Preises für Halbpension teilweise mit und ohne Wäscheservice günstiger sind wie die Hüttenübernachtungen.

3.) ich habe bereits mehre Alpenüberquerungen auf eigene Faust und ohne jeglichen Gepäckservice durchgezogen.

*Mein Tipp an dich:* Schalte und strenge dein Hirn an, plane dir deine Touren selber, dann kommst du auch  unter 1.000,-- €uronen durch.
Die Übernachtungen kannst du dir nach deinen Bedürfnissen aussuchen.

Gute Ratschläge und aufschlussreiche Informationen findest du hier: Elmar Nesler,  Daniel oder Thomas,


----------



## dertutnix (15. Dezember 2012)

so ganz einfach ist die antwort nicht, denn du suchst eine gruppe, willst aber nicht mit einem "troll" auf dem zimmer sein. das kann dir mit jeder gruppe passieren, egal ob man sich vorher kennt oder nicht.

joko hat zumindest fürher 2 preise gemacht: mit oder ohne gepäcktransport, ob es das noch gibt?

einige anbieter verkaufen ja ihre touren als gps-tracks inkl. übernachtung und gepäck und rückshuttle. warum nicht fragen, ob du ohne gepäck und entsprechend geringere kosten auch kaufen könntest. würde also die anbieter angehen, die ihre touren auch als selbstgeführt anbieten
ABER: für einen anbieter kaum zu kalkulieren, da er den shuttlefahrer sowieso braucht, was soll er also rausrechnen, wenn ein gepäckstück weniger transportiert werden würde?

ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nur die möglichkeit, dich eines guides anzuvertrauen. der kann aber wie jeder andere mensch auch ein troll sein, ob die chemie dann stimmen wird?

irgendeinen kompromiss wirst du eingehen müssen...


----------



## ZARR (15. Dezember 2012)

Komme immer mehr auf den Trichter, das Ding alleine ohne Gruppe und Guide durchzuziehen. GPS habe ich, Strecken kann man sich runterladen und die Hütten kann man im Vorfeld buchen. 

Was haltet Ihr von einer Gruppenstärke von nur 2 Leuten? Hatte bishlang meine Bedenken...aber wenn ich sehe wie manche alleine über den Hauptkamm gehen und im Biwak pennen?? 

Was sagt Ihr dazu? 2 Leute, beide gleich stark, würde das passen?


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> Komme immer mehr auf den Trichter, das Ding alleine ohne Gruppe und Guide durchzuziehen. GPS habe ich, Strecken kann man sich runterladen und die Hütten kann man im Vorfeld buchen.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von einer Gruppenstärke von nur 2 Leuten? Hatte bishlang meine Bedenken...aber wenn ich sehe wie manche alleine über den Hauptkamm gehen und im Biwak pennen??
> 
> Was sagt Ihr dazu? 2 Leute, beide gleich stark, würde das passen?




Nicht lange zögern, sondern gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen!


----------



## wheeledflow (15. Dezember 2012)

Zwei Leute sind meiner Meinung nach am besten. Um so mehr Teilnehmer um so höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer einen größeren Defekt hat, was natürlich dann Auswirkungen auf alle hat. Außerdem kann man bei nur einem Partner wesentlich besser abschätzen ob man Konditionell in der selben Liga spielt.
Erfahrung ist alles und gerade beim selber planen der Route wichtig. Deswegen würde ich für die erste Tour einfach eine klassische Route wählen wie sie in einem von den Alpencross Bücher beschrieben wird.
Selber planen kann am Anfang in die Hose gehen da man sich leicht überschätzt.
Ansonsten keine Panik, Alpencross ist ein Abenteuer aber überbewerten sollte man das auch nicht. Hier wird nicht der K2 bestiegen und ihr braucht auch keine Sauerstoffgeräte


----------



## Hofbiker (15. Dezember 2012)

wheeledflow schrieb:


> Zwei Leute sind meiner Meinung nach am besten. Um so mehr Teilnehmer um so höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer einen größeren Defekt hat, was natürlich dann Auswirkungen auf alle hat. Außerdem kann man bei nur einem Partner wesentlich besser abschätzen ob man Konditionell in der selben Liga spielt.
> Erfahrung ist alles und gerade beim selber planen der Route wichtig. Deswegen würde ich für die erste Tour einfach eine klassische Route wählen wie sie in einem von den Alpencross Bücher beschrieben wird.
> Selber planen kann am Anfang in die Hose gehen da man sich leicht überschätzt.
> Ansonsten keine Panik, Alpencross ist ein Abenteuer aber überbewerten sollte man das auch nicht. Hier wird nicht der K2 bestiegen und ihr braucht auch keine Sauerstoffgeräte



Das ist gut geschrieben!


----------



## n_mann (15. Dezember 2012)

Zu zweit oder allein, egal!!!

Etwas Zeit in die Planung stecken und machen!!!
Ein Alpencross ist kein Hexenwerk und mit etwas Grundlage in den Beinen und etwas Planung ist sowas machbar.

Zu zweit ist es am Besten. Dann könnt ihr euch gegenseitig motivieren falls einer ein "Tief" hat. Alleine ist aber auch möglich. Sie hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1273059

MfG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> Möchte halt nicht unbedingt 1000 Euro für ne Tour ausgeben, wo ich im 3 Sterne Hotel abhänge und mir vom Veranstalter der Trolli aufs Zimmer gelegt wird.





dertutnix schrieb:


> so ganz einfach ist die antwort nicht, denn du suchst eine gruppe, willst aber nicht mit einem "troll" auf dem zimmer sein. das kann dir mit jeder gruppe passieren, egal ob man sich vorher kennt oder nicht.


----------



## aufgehts (15. Dezember 2012)

[QUOTE=ZARR;10141925

Möchte halt nicht unbedingt 1000 Euro für ne Tour ausgeben, wo ich im 3 Sterne Hotel abhänge und mir vom Veranstalter der Trolli aufs Zimmer gelegt wird. 



dumm nur , 
wenn du selbst der troll bist.
den wirst nicht so schnell los........


----------



## Paul_FfM (15. Dezember 2012)

War mit "Trolli" hier nicht eher das Gepäckstück gemeint?


----------



## dertutnix (16. Dezember 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> War mit "Trolli" hier nicht eher das Gepäckstück gemeint?



ups, wo ist der rotanlaufende smiley???

sorry vielmals, muss wirklich mal zum augenarzt...

aber dann ist die lösung doch von dir auch erkannt worden: zu 2. und ohne anbieter...


----------



## n_mann (16. Dezember 2012)

Wegen Ünernachtungen und Unterkünften brachst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. In den Alpen findet man im Sommer immer eine Pension oder eine Hütte...


----------



## basti313 (17. Dezember 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Als sachdienlicher Hinweis kann ich dir folgende Tipps geben:
> 
> 1.) Dein Gedanke ohne Gepäckservice gefällt mir sehr gut, das ist ein guter Gedanke für den Umweltschutz und keine unnötigen Autofahrten.
> 
> ...


Der Tipp mit dem selber fahren ist absolut Korrekt.

In der Gruppe musst du voraus gebuchte Unterkünfte ansteuern und musst fast ein Versorgungsfahrzeug dabei haben. Der Gepäcktransport ist dann kein Thema mehr. Ohne Versorgungsfahrzeug geht es auf nem 7-tägigen Alpencross mit 10 Teilnehmern mit teilweise zweifelhafter Ausrüstung einfach nicht. Defekte gibt es immer und keiner der 800Euro bezahlt hat, was so eine geguidete Tour dann immer noch kostet, will nen Tag mit nem Bus fahren weil man 5 Stunden auf der Suche nach nem Ersatzteil verzipfelt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> Komme immer mehr auf den Trichter, das Ding alleine ohne Gruppe und Guide durchzuziehen. GPS habe ich, Strecken kann man sich runterladen und die Hütten kann man im Vorfeld buchen.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr von einer Gruppenstärke von nur 2 Leuten? Hatte bishlang meine Bedenken...aber wenn ich sehe wie manche alleine über den Hauptkamm gehen und im Biwak pennen??
> 
> Was sagt Ihr dazu? 2 Leute, beide gleich stark, würde das passen?



Hört sich gut an. Bin dabei.
Frühester Termin wegen dem Wetter: nach Kalter Sophie = 15.05.

Vorher noch ein paar gemeinsame anspruchsvolle Aufbautouren in den Mittelgebirgen...

Da sammer eigentlich vollzählig, oder? 

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Dezember 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Bin dabei.
> Frühester Termin wegen dem Wetter: nach Kalter Sophie = 15.05.
> 
> Vorher noch ein paar gemeinsame anspruchsvolle Aufbautouren in den Mittelgebirgen...
> ...



Bedenkt den Alpenhauptkamm kann man frühestens Mitte Juni überqueren!


----------



## CC. (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß  Von Ambitionierten hab ich schon Vorschläge von April gehört. Dem wollte ich vorbeugen...


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich würd alles selber machen. Ist eigentl. nicht so kompliziert. Guck doch mal auf meine HP:
http://www.bollebiker.jimdo.de

Dort findest du 2 Alpentouren von uns und auch Tipps für die Übernachtungen. Irgendwo kannste eh immer schlafen! 

Gruß

3radfahrer


----------



## beetle (20. Dezember 2012)

Zu zweit braucht man fast nicht vorbuchen. Ich würde es nicht machen und mache es auch nicht.


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Und ich würde und werde es immer so machen, wenn ich zu Zweit oder auch alleine fahre reserviere ich prinzipiell nichts!
Damit bist einfach in der Planung freier, flexibler und ohne Druck unterwegs.  Wenn ich eine Gruppe (> 5 Personen) führe, dann plane und reserviere ich immer alles im voraus. In der Gruppe kann man auch nicht so lange Ettapen fahren.

__________________
                Gruß Tobias der Hofbiker


----------



## besos (20. Dezember 2012)

Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile. Nach einem anstengenden Tag kann die Quartiersuche am späten Nachmittag oder sogar Abends nervend und schwierig sein 
Ein Mittelweg wäre im Vorfeld einige Unterkünfte zu notieren und diese von unterwegs aus anzurufen. Ist halt ein bisschen mehr Aufwand da mehrere Etappenmöglichkeiten durchgespielt werden müssen aber besser als von Haus zu Haus zu hetzen. Unbedingt die Tel.Nr. von den Tourismusinfos der größeren Orte aufschreiben oder direkt dort fragen (wenn möglich vor Ladenschluß ) Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sogar in der Haupturlaubszeit.
Am Schönsten ist es aber am reservierten Hotel/Pension/Hütte anzukommen 

Hab zwar kein Smartphone aber zu solchen Anlässen wäre es sehr praktisch.


----------



## ZARR (20. Dezember 2012)

OK, ich fasse zusammen: 
Hütte ist meistens günstiger, uriger und das Essen ist dabei. Dafür muss man abens hoch und morgens im kalten runter. 

Pension hat einen Wäscheservice, 2er Zimmer und man fährt dafür meistens ab. Dafür muss man sich abends noch was zum Essen suchen und das ganze Paket kostet mehr. 

Ich persönlich wäre schon für die Hütte, einfach weil es ursprünglicher ist. Was haltet Ihr von einem abwechselnden Rythmus? Hütte-Pension-Hütte...?


----------



## besos (20. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> OK, ich fasse zusammen:
> Hütte ist meistens günstiger, uriger und das Essen ist dabei. Dafür muss man abens hoch und morgens im kalten runter.


Dafür gibts gute Klamotten. Anstieg am Nachmittag/Abend ist auch ganz nett.



ZARR schrieb:


> Pension hat einen Wäscheservice, 2er Zimmer und man fährt dafür meistens ab. Dafür muss man sich abends noch was zum Essen suchen und das ganze Paket kostet mehr.


Essen suchen ist kein Problem. Ein paar Schritte zum Lockern tun da ganz gut. Für längere Strecken (Nachbarort etc) eben wieder auf das Bike. Irgendwo gibt's immer was. Die Suche kann man enspannt angehen, wenn es nicht zu spät wird.



ZARR schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre schon für die Hütte, einfach weil es ursprünglicher ist. Was haltet Ihr von einem abwechselnden Rythmus? Hütte-Pension-Hütte...?


Ist von Vorteil, vor Allem wenn die Hütten nur kaltes Wasser und keine Duschen haben. Kommt aber nicht so oft vor. Hüttenübernachtungen sind Pflicht 

Nur Mut


----------



## n_mann (21. Dezember 2012)

Hüttenübernachtungen sind definitiv Pflicht! Das muss man mal gemacht haben!

Selbst im Tal hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Quartiersuche. Und ich hab nie vor 19:00 Uhr nach einer Pension gesucht. Im Sommer findest Du wirklich immer ein Zimmer.

Zwei Tipps habe ich noch zur Quartiersuche:

1. Wenn Du ein Smartphone hast, installiere die APP: "booking.com" und wenn Du auf (günstige) Hostels und Jugendherbergen stehst, installiere "hostelworld"

Dann brauchst Du nur noch das GPS im Smartphone anschalten und die APPs suchen Dir allen Unterkünfte in der Umgebung raus. Oft sogar mit Preis. Dann kannst Du gleich die billigste Kaschemme ansteuern ;-)

2. In der Open MTB Map sind Unterkünfte, Pension, usw. als POI`s drin.
Diese kannnst Du auch zur Unterkunftssuche nutzen.


MfG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> OK, ich fasse zusammen:
> HÃ¼tte ist meistens gÃ¼nstiger, uriger und das Essen ist dabei. DafÃ¼r muss man abens hoch und morgens im kalten runter.
> Dem kann ich nur wiedersprechen!
> 
> ...





> Selbst im Tal hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit der Quartiersuche. Und ich  hab nie vor 19:00 Uhr nach einer Pension gesucht. Im Sommer findest Du  wirklich immer ein Zimmer.


z.B.
Bodenalpe Ischgl pro Person im DZ â¬ 52,-- inkl. Halpension (HP) und WÃ¤scheservice oder im
Hotel Christophorus in Burgeis DZ ohne HP mit WÃ¤scheservice â¬ 28,-- Abendessen gab es im Nachbarhaus und das war ein 4-gÃ¤ngiges Menue vom allerfeinsten, echt Super zum Preise von € 25,--
Sporthotel Dimaro DZ mit HP und Wellnessanlage und Wscheservice 55,-- Euro. 
Im Hotel Sassella warÂ´s auch teuer, sowie in der Schweiz!


----------



## Nihty (21. Dezember 2012)

n_mann schrieb:


> 1. Wenn Du ein Smartphone hast, installiere die APP: "booking.com"


Davor scheue ich mich immer etwas. Habe immer Angst, dass meine Telefonrechnung explodiert 

Gruß,
Raik


----------



## n_mann (21. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt mittlerweile fÃ¼r 5â¬ Auslandspakete mit mehreren hundert MB Volumen.
Und wenn die verbraucht sind, dann wird die Onlineverbindung unterbrochen, so dass keine "versteckten" Folgekosten zu befÃ¼rchten sind.


----------



## Nihty (21. Dezember 2012)

Wieder was gelernt, danke für die Info!


----------



## ZARR (21. Dezember 2012)

n_mann schrieb:


> 1. Wenn Du ein Smartphone hast, installiere die APP: "booking.com" und wenn Du auf (günstige) Hostels und Jugendherbergen stehst, installiere "hostelworld"


 
Gute Tipp! Danke


----------



## ZARR (21. Dezember 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> z.B.
> Bodenalpe Ischgl pro Person im DZ  52,-- inkl. Halpension (HP) und Wäscheservice oder im


 
Mit was muss man auf der Hütte rechnen? Bringts was vorher DAV Mitglied zu sein?


----------



## mw.dd (22. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> Mit was muss man auf der Hütte rechnen? Bringts was vorher DAV Mitglied zu sein?



Man muß damit rechnen, das in der Saison zum Essen ca. 60 Alpencrosser im Saal sitzen 
DAV-Mitgliedschaft bringt nur was bei Alpenvereinshütten; das wäre dann die Heidelberger Hütte ein paar km/hm weiter.

Nebenbei: Die Bodenalpe hat denselben Standard wie eine Pension im Tal - für einen saftigen Aufpreis.

Um wieder zur Ursprungsfrage zurück zu kommen: Willst Du vorwiegend sparen oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, warum Du keinen Gepäcktransport und nur einfache Unterkünfte möchtest?


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Dezember 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Man muß damit rechnen, das in der Saison zum Essen ca. 60 Alpencrosser im Saal sitzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte um nähere Erklärung was mit dem: "*N*ebenbei: Die Bodenalpe hat denselben Standard wie eine Pension im Tal - *für einen saftigen* 
*Aufpreis.*    

Zimmerpreis in der Bodenalpe mit Halpension 47 uronen im Doppelzimmer 

Bettenpreis in der Heidelberger Hütte mit Halbpension ab 44 uronen als AV Mitglied und 53 uronen im Lager oder im Zimmer ab 60 uronen. 

Die uronen sprechn doch die richtige Sprache und es sagt doch einfach alles. Dabei kann ich mit den Kollegen oder Partner schlafen, den ich kenne und brauch nicht im Massenlager im Schnarch und Stinkkonzert der andern schlafen.

Die Bodenalpe ist ein 2 Sterne Betrieb. Hier die Anforderung der 2 Sterne Betriebe in Österreich.

Ich wünsche dir ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## mw.dd (23. Dezember 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Bitte um nähere Erklärung was mit dem: "...
> Die Bodenalpe ist ein 2 Sterne Betrieb. Hier die Anforderung der 2 Sterne Betriebe in Österreich.
> ...



Vorab: Ich würde Deinen Beitrag lieber lesen und beantworten, wenn er mit weniger Farbe, Fettschrift, Unterstreichungen und Smileys auskäme. Das geht sicher auch anderen so.

Und für Dich erkläre ich meinen Beitrag nochmal ausführlich:
- Die Übernachtung in sogenannten "Hütten" wie der Bodenalpe oder der Heidelberger ist keineswegs eine Sparmöglichkeit; im allgemeinen schläft man im Tal besser und günstiger (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)
- Der Beitritt zum DAV ist sinnvoll, "lohnt" aber für die Suche nach günstigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf einem Alpencross nicht (das ist auch gut so!)

Das die Übernachtung auf einer Hütte trotzdem ihren Reiz hat, bestreite ich nicht.

Dir ebenfalls angenehme Feiertage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syscoblah (23. Dezember 2012)

Thema: Ohne Gepäck und Begelitfahrzeug.
Erweiterung: Auch ohne regelmäßige Hütten-/Pensions-/Hotelübernachtung.

Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Also tatsächlich hard-core und überwiegend auf diese Übernachtungen verzichten. Dort nur zum Waschen und regenerieren bleiben. Guter Schlafsack, Primaloft und Tarp müssten doch reichen. Habe dieses vor, allerdings in Ö (Tauern, etc.) Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## ZARR (23. Dezember 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Um wieder zur Ursprungsfrage zurück zu kommen: Willst Du vorwiegend sparen oder gibt es einen anderen Grund, warum Du keinen Gepäcktransport und nur einfache Unterkünfte möchtest?


 
Ist ne Mischung aus beiden Aspekten. Soll nicht abwertend klingen aber ich finde ein Begleitfahrzeug und Koffer aufs Zimmer hat nicht viel mit Abendteuer zu tun. Denke, die Streckenplanung, Rucksack packen, Orientierung, Probleme unterwegs usw. gehört auch dazu. 

Wenn ich mir die die "Gletschersau" so ansehe, dann bewundere ich die "Simplizität" seiner Tour
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610103


----------



## n_mann (25. Dezember 2012)

syscoblah schrieb:


> Thema: Ohne Gepäck und Begelitfahrzeug.
> Erweiterung: Auch ohne regelmäßige Hütten-/Pensions-/Hotelübernachtung.
> 
> Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Also tatsächlich hard-core und überwiegend auf diese Übernachtungen verzichten. Dort nur zum Waschen und regenerieren bleiben. Guter Schlafsack, Primaloft und Tarp müssten doch reichen. Habe dieses vor, allerdings in Ö (Tauern, etc.) Was spricht dagegen?




Das mache ich jedes Jahr
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1273059

Geht problemlos. Alle zwei oder drei Nächte nehme ich mir ein Zimmer in einer Pension um meine Klamotten (im Waschbecken) zu waschen.

Draussen schlafen hat den grossen Vorteil dass Du  bis zum Sonnenuntergang fahren kannst.


----------



## mw.dd (25. Dezember 2012)

ZARR schrieb:


> Suche Anbieter oder Guides, die einen Alpencross machen aber ohne Begleitfahrzeuge und Gepäcktransport. Klassische Routen von D bis zum Gardasee. Level 3.
> 
> Würde gerne mit einer Gruppe fahren und in reservierten Hütten übernachten. Gerne auch mit Guide, der die Strecke gut kennt und evtl. Alternativen in Petto hat, falls das Wetter schlecht ist.
> 
> ...





ZARR schrieb:


> Ist ne Mischung aus beiden Aspekten. Soll nicht abwertend klingen aber ich finde ein Begleitfahrzeug und Koffer aufs Zimmer hat nicht viel mit Abendteuer zu tun. Denke, die Streckenplanung, Rucksack packen, Orientierung, Probleme unterwegs usw. gehört auch dazu.
> ...





Suchst Du nun eine organisierte Tour oder nicht?


----------

